# Stressed Cat who won't stop growling and hissing!



## mimi3144 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Everyone. 

I have two cats, a chinchilla and 2 dogs. Yes a house full. ChiChi the Chinchilla was the first to join the family in 2006. Mimi, my first cat came next about 3-4 months later, she was a humane society rescue. Faye came next about a year after Mimi, in 2008. She was 4 weeks old and a stray. The first week it was rough for Mimi. But soon she became a mother to her. In 2010, I bought a house with my Fiance, who has 2 dogs. All got along fine until recently....

Faye, whos about 2 years old is having lots of issues. She's been hissing and growling at the other cat, Mimi. We have kept the dogs and cats seperate to try to help whats going on. 

Anytime she sees Mimi she freaks out. They haven't gotten physical but I am just not sure what to do. It's stressing Faye out, very uncomfortable, she hides under the bed, in the boxspring at time. 

I've actually had to make a bed for her on our dresser with food to try to keep her safe. 

Any ideas on what to do or try?


----------

